# Caught a rabbit today



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2011)

This morning I went out to feed our rabbits and they had a visitor...another rabbit! It was standing on its hind legs in an attempt to peek into our hutch and was rubbing itself all over the herbs we have planted around the hutch. Long story short, I was able to lure it in with a slice of apple and catch it.
Now, we're trying to find out if it has an owner but if nobody steps forward, we're considering eating it. I don't have the space (or cage) for another rabbit yet.

My question to all you knowledgeable rabbit owners out there is this:

Is it safe to eat a rabbit from unknown origins? I know people hunt and eat wild rabbits, but this guy looks like an escaped pet. I am not keeping it near our breeding rabbits, so no worry of disease there. 
Would YOU eat it?


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 26, 2011)

I only have one pet rabbit, and I've never eaten a rabbit before, but I would keep it for at least 21 days before butchering it (like a withdrawal period)...in case if it did have an owner, you can be sure it is cleared of any medications it might have be given so that way it is safe to eat.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2011)

What if I were to feed it to an animal (i.e. snake)? Would the waiting period still apply?


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 26, 2011)

I would hold off before feeding it to an animal, esp a reptile.  If this bunny has any drugs in it, you will be giving that snake the s ame drug........perhaps a drug that is toxic, perhaps a safe drug but at a toxic level.

Could ya just hold to the bunny for a couple weeks?  Maybe run an ad or ask a few neighbors about it?  At least make sure that some little girl isnt sitting at home crying over her lost bunny before you kill it.   :/


----------



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I would hold off before feeding it to an animal, esp a reptile.  If this bunny has any drugs in it, you will be giving that snake the s ame drug........perhaps a drug that is toxic, perhaps a safe drug but at a toxic level.
> 
> Could ya just hold to the bunny for a couple weeks?  Maybe run an ad or ask a few neighbors about it?  At least make sure that some little girl isnt sitting at home crying over her lost bunny before you kill it.   :/


I did that, too.  But just in case nobody steps forward, I wanted to have an idea of options.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol, ok, good.

I was really worried that in a week some little girl was gonna show up and look up at you with big tearful blue eyes...."m. .m.m.m Mister?  Do you have Fluffy?"

only to hear someone say, "well yeah but i fed'im to the snake".

sigh.

I am drinking coffee again, can you tell?

Am curious, tho.

What sort of reptile do you have that is big enough to eat that rabbit?


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm curious what kind of reptile you would feed it to as well.   I would say it's not too wild if you lured it in with a slice of apple.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually someone ELSE was looking for rabbits to feed to their python. I thought I could make a little side money by selling some of our rabbits...and then this rabbit came to our house. Turns out the Snake Guy doesn't want them now because he lives too far away.
So more food for us!

I don't think he's a "wild" bunny. He looks like a pet. So far nobody in the local paper(s) have put out a "wanted" ad. I've been keeping an eye out but nobody has been looking. No neighbors have stopped by. Nadda.

I'll give it some time and make sure he doesn't have any family before I do anything drastic.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 27, 2011)

Rabbit definitely looks like someone's pet who either got out or was released.  Lot of that happening.  People, with the economy, unfortunately abandon pets.  First thing that goes.  It's a shame, but people who have rabbits think they will be ok if release because they are rabbits.  So far from the truth.  

I would wait to see before as you say "doing something drastic".  Maybe someone will knock on your door or maybe not.  But you do what you think is right.  

K


----------



## SowdersHomestead (Nov 27, 2011)

Somebody probably released him.  Happens all the time round these parts.  Kids want to raise rabbits then get bored so mom and dad release them.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 27, 2011)

SowdersHomestead said:
			
		

> Somebody probably released him.  Happens all the time round these parts.  Kids want to raise rabbits then get bored so mom and dad release them.


That's why we offer to take rabbits back on our website. We don't buy them back, but will take them back if people decide it's too much to handle.

And that's another component of our "pet rental" component... to let them buy a pet and all the equipment in full and then give a partial refund if they decide to give all the equipment and rabbit back to us. Then we can resell the rabbit and slightly used equipment at a discounted price to another buyer. We've had lots of excitement on this option. It would at least decrease some instances of just leaving rabbits out to fend for themselves, which domestic rabbits can't do very well.

Either way, good luck Genipher on either finding the owner or making the python a happy camper!


----------



## Genipher (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay. So we've named this little guy Hazel-rah after the character in Watership Down. Did any of you read that book? There was one part in the story where Hazel "invades" a farm, looking for does to take back to his warren. Well, I couldn't help but think that that is how this rabbit was acting. He was sticking close to our rabbit hutch...near the does. He kept popping up on his hind legs as if he were trying to "talk" to them. 

_"Hey, you wanna escape? I can probably figure out how to open that door!"_

The rabbits have mainly been my "thing". But now that we have Hazel-rah (and, ahem, the 5 other free rabbits we picked up yesterday) he's been telling me which should be bred to which...Now he's caught like an...um, rabbit in a snare?

So we'll probably be keeping Hazel-rah.


----------



## norcal (Nov 27, 2011)

Did you contact your local animal control to put it on a FOUND list?


----------



## Ariel72 (Nov 28, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> SowdersHomestead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this idea.  I'm always concerned with what will happen to one of my animals if someone doesn't want it anymore.  I'd want to be sure I had room to quarantine any returns.  This could work well for someone selling "Easter" bunnies...maybe.


----------



## Genipher (Nov 28, 2011)

Huh. I had no idea I could call animal control for that! Sadly, I won't need to as Hazel-rah managed to escape and run away into the night. TOTALLY living up to his name!!  Anyway, I had started revamping the outside hutch and there was _one _small part that wasn't completely secure. Arg! When my daugter and I went out to feed the rabbits, he was gone!  The other rabbits might entice him back, though, so there's a slim chance I could catch him again...and then I would follow up on the animal control idea before keeping him permanently (or eating him).

Murphy's law says that sometime today, the REAL owner will show up asking if I've seen their rabbit...


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sorry Genipher......but that is so funny! You caught a run away rabbit that ran away.  I'd be ready to wring his neck, lol.

Oh well, kudos to you for trying to do right by him.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 29, 2011)

You did what you could do.  Those wascally wabbits.  

And I agree with the Murphy's Law thing.  It is true and it never fails.  

K


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2011)

That sounds like a really smart bunny.

Love it - Hazel excaped....Wonder if Fiver and Big Wig came to help....


----------



## Genipher (Nov 29, 2011)

He's baaaaack!

Only I can't catch him.

He's rubbing all over the foliage again and lurking around both rabbit hutches. I came close to snagging him several times, but he's not as naive as last time!

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 29, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> He's baaaaack!
> 
> Only I can't catch him.
> 
> ...


Don't follow him down the rabbit hole! 
But if you do, remember the cake makes you bigger and the drink makes you smaller. Plan accordingly...


----------



## Genipher (Nov 29, 2011)

That's was hilarious AZ!!

The kids and I had a grand chase around the yard today and...we got him back!

I must say, he looks super-annoyed!

Now I've just got to find a quiet minute to call animal control and find out if anyone has reported a missing rabbit...


----------



## Stones_Chickens (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL, I recently came by seven strays, I caught six of them and one was taken out by a car. I'd wait to eat him in the event it is sick or on a medication. It's a pretty bunny though, you could always try to rehome it.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks sort of like a Thrianta...or maybe a light NZR...how big is he?


----------



## DianeS (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm... I may need to borrow a buck from someone to get my does some experience. Think Hazel would like the job? He sounds smart enough to figure out how to do the deed!


----------



## Genipher (Dec 2, 2011)

oneacre: Hazel weighed in at a little over 6 pounds and I _think _he is an adult. For some reason I keep thinking "Rex" when I see him...but I'm still a newbie with the rabbits so I'm not exactly sure on the breed-guessing.

Diane: I did a bad thing and let him in with a doe (one that I was wishy-washy about keeping) before quarantining him for very long (how long DO they need to be quarantined??) and he got right after it with a fall-over and all! So he definitely knows what he's doing!


----------



## DianeS (Dec 2, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> Diane: I did a bad thing and let him in with a doe (one that I was wishy-washy about keeping) before quarantining him for very long (how long DO they need to be quarantined??) and he got right after it with a fall-over and all! So he definitely knows what he's doing!


Meh. If you weren't sure if you were going to keep that doe anyway, then even if Hazel were sick you wouldn't have lost much. Either she gets sick or she doesn't. Not like you let him in with your best breeding pair or anything like that. I would think by the time that doe delivers you'll easily be able to tell if she's caught something or not. 

Personally, I like 30 day quarantining. Then putting in with another animal I'm OK losing, then another week or two or quarantine alongside (or in with) the other animal. The first quarantine should show up anything really nasty the new rabbit has, the second part will let the other rabbit catch and develop anything contagious that the first one has developed immunity to - like sniffles or the like.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 3, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel bad for the OK rabbit.  But I guess you got to start somewhere introducing your new rabbit to your herd.  

K


----------



## DianeS (Dec 3, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the OK rabbit.  But I guess you got to start somewhere introducing your new rabbit to your herd.
> 
> K


Exactly - gotta start somewhere. And I'd rather feel sad for one rabbit getting sick than the whole herd getting sick.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again so true.  

K


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

And now that I have a better idea at how long to quarantine I'll do better at "introductions" and whatnot.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Dec 7, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> And now that I have a better idea at how long to quarantine I'll do better at "introductions" and whatnot.


I am thinking that may be a Palomino rabbit, maybe a Jr. buck...

Not putting new rabbits in isolation for at least 4wks is a very bad idea...let me tell you why. I brought an impulse buy bunny home and isolated it for two weeks...then put in the barn with my breeding herd. At three weeks, she started with a runny nose on one side...this very quickly developed into full blown pasteurella with sneezing, white snot, matted paws, etc. She infected all three of my bred does and my buck. I lost my breeders, and every single one of the 17 kits they had, over the next three months...almost 2 dozen rabbits lost. If I had kept her isolated for the full month, I would have seen the symptoms before my herd was exposed and infected. 

Not trying to make you feel bad in any way, just want to help prevent this happening to others....


----------



## Genipher (Dec 13, 2011)

I was vaguely aware that it wasn't wise to put him into the mix...that's why I ONLY put him with rabbits that I, um, wasn't _attached _to. He didn't (and still doesn't) mingle with my "good" stock of breeders.

Hmmmm. We've had him over 2 weeks and, so far so good.

So sorry about the death of your herd, oneacre. Your story is a good warning to us all! I will definitely be more careful in the future!!


----------

